# Ghost Shrimp compatability



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

any idea if some ghost shrimp would be good in a community of Angelfish, German Blue Rams, swordfish, clown pleco, and a redtailed black shark?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

swordfish? anyways the rams would probably eat em.... u mite b able to try larger ones


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Those fish arent even compatible with each other let alone any kind of shrimp.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Though I agree the shrimp will be eaten, if they're cheap by you I would say you should try them anyway. You'll get to enjoy them while they last, and when they're eaten you can think of them as an expensive meal.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

i agree, most of the time lfs sell ghost shrimp as food, and if you tell the owner or manager he may give you a deal if you buy in bulk. Anyway if a fish can fit it in its mouth it will eat it, and most of those fish can fit a ghost shrimp in their mouths.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

What what I've seen, Some fish will just peck at ghost shrimp and eat all their legs off, and sometimes. I don't have any fish that could eat a whole ghost, but they disappear all the time from my tank. I buy 4 or 5...and slowly notice there there are fewer and fewer of them, over the course of a month or two. Soemthing must be eating them, becuse I've yet to see even one dead body. I don't mind it though, because I think they're really cool shrimp to watch...they kinda flutter around, and when they're gone, I know that my fish must have enjoyed a hearty meal.

For the few weeks of entertainment I get out of them, its well worth the 30 cents.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

yea the store im buying from sells them for like 2 cents. so its not that big of a deal. and like stated above i just like the way that they move... and which of those fish arent compatable?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Blue rams and rtbs will be nothing but a hassle together; especial if the rams are a pair and want to spawn. It may also be a problem with the pleco. These fish do not like anything on the bottom with them, especially but not limited to their own genus and species.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

so i scratch the red tailed black shark...and possibly replace it with a school of corries is that ok?


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

i bought three ghost shrimp and in my tank i had lots of hiding places for them but my angelfish got them anyway within two days now when i get an extra dollar or two i buy them some small ones to eat


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The cories would be great. Add a few more if you like. But I still cant guarantee the shrimp will survive  The cories wont kill them but the other inhabitants most likely will.


----------



## MDsaints (Jul 17, 2006)

hey man the shrimp i can get 122 for like 5 bucks... not to worried about life compacity.. ill just get them to clean a little and get eaten. help my fish grow nice and bulky. its going to take me a while to complete the project due to lack of $$$$$. but when i get it going.. ill post pics up


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

MDsaints said:


> hey man the shrimp i can get 122 for like 5 bucks... not to worried about life compacity.. ill just get them to clean a little and get eaten. help my fish grow nice and bulky.


Your original question was were they compatible. That was answered.


----------

